# PCGH-Notebooks: Mehr Leistung, bessere Preise [ANZEIGE]



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Januar 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Notebooks: Mehr Leistung, bessere Preise [ANZEIGE] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Notebooks: Mehr Leistung, bessere Preise [ANZEIGE]


----------



## munichlondon (28. Januar 2011)

Schade, noch keine Sandy Bridges... Wisst Ihr wann die kommen werden?


----------



## schneiderbernd (28. Januar 2011)

PCGH-System schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Notebooks: Mehr Leistung, bessere Preise [ANZEIGE] gefragt.
> 
> Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikel von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.
> 
> ...


also günstig sind die Dinger nicht...


----------



## fox40phil (28. Januar 2011)

und dann hat das 1....welches wirklich noch ein mobiles Gerät ist...GLARE  ganz ehrlich...als ich die Headline gelesen hab dachte ich...PCGH Notebooks, okay cool die entsprechen bestimmt den PCGH Forenusern / Lesern Ansprüchen usw...  ist demnach nicht so IMO!


----------

